
Ask HN: Please suggest some good books you have read recently - thisistheend123
Hi, 
Looking for book recommendations. I generally prefer fiction, but any Good contemporary non-fiction would also do. 
Thanks.
======
mswen
Changeling (The Dark Fae Series Book 1)

Faery Tales (The Dark Fae Series Book 2)

By McKenzie Rae

Book 2 was just released last week. I sat down this morning to read and as of
this evening I am about 200 pages in. It really sucked me in.

Disclaimer. I am the father of the author. But when she was younger I would
read something she wrote and if she asked for my reaction I was honest. I
would say, it is really good for a 14 year old. That would drive her crazy.
But I would tell her I will always give you my honest reaction.

When she was picked up by a publisher in her early 20s, she was kind of
bashful about me reading her work. It was so gratifying to be able to walk in
about 2/3 of the way through that first published novel and tell her that even
though it wasn't my preferred genre I had started to care about the characters
and the plot and I had to finish.

I feel like each book has gotten better. This latest book captured my
attention within the first few pages and I spent way more time reading it
today than I originally intended.

Sorry if anyone is offended at me promoting my daughter's work.

------
m0ck
The Witcher Saga by Sapkowski. For the first time in years I felt like I got
really "lost" in a book again and it was fantastic. I could do that easily
when I was kid/teenager, now it's much harder to achieve for me.

~~~
sp527
Strongly agree. Just started reading it myself. One note for people picking it
up: the English translation for ‘The Last Wish’ is not great but, if you power
through it, all the remaining books are fantastic.

------
giardini
Wrong: Why Experts Keep Failing Us - and How to Know When Not to Trust Them by
David H. Freedman

\- Painfully relevant to the current pandemic. Explains why the experts
aren't!

The End of Average by Todd Rose

\- Pulls the curtain(s) aside from education, corporations and the non-science
of "scientific management". Why Taylorism continues to dominate corporate and
social life today. Explains many features of our lives (both civic and
corporate) that were "baked into" society decades ago, are rarely examined
(indeed rarely _noticed_ ) and are ripe for replacement.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_management](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_management)

The Miraculous Fever Tree by Fiammetta Rocco

This reads like (and should be made into) a BBC series: story after story of
generations of human suffering from malaria, which remains far more deadly
than Covid-19. Where else do you read that merely _living_ in Rome before the
existence of a cure for malaria was almost guaranteed to shorten your life
significantly and end it badly? Imperial Rome, the center of Roman
civilization! Rome, the center of the Catholic Church during and after Rome
fell and into the Early Middle Ages! And this disease was endemic not only in
Rome but to most of southern Europe extending up to Britain.

[https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/science-
mal...](https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/science-malaria-in-
britain-1361345.html)

------
timonoko
This is truly amazing work. All possible shit is included, all art and
drawings. Engineering solutions and fresco painting methods recorded and
analyzed.

[https://www.amazon.com/Leonardo-Vinci-Walter-
Isaacson/dp/150...](https://www.amazon.com/Leonardo-Vinci-Walter-
Isaacson/dp/1501139150)

------
andrei_says_
The Expanse series is incredibly rich, textured, deep and fulfilling. Highly
recommended if you’re into sci-fi

------
frompdx
Fiction:

\- The Expanse series. Long but easy read. Great science fiction. I'm on book
5 so far.

Non-fiction:

\- Bullshit Jobs. Even if you don't agree with the Author's premise in the end
I think this book is thought provoking and worth reading.

\- Dying for a Paycheck. This book explores how work affects our health.

------
digiajay
If it’s for web and tech, I’m reading WTF BY Tim. Really good to read for a
person who went through tech times.
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/34017076-wtf](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/34017076-wtf)

------
fiftyacorn
A time for gifts by Patrick fermor

I became interested in fermor after reading about his kidnap of a German
general during ww2.

This books is about his walking across Europe during the 30s. Well written
snapshot of this period

------
rolph
check out books by Author Piers anthony

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piers_Anthony_bibliography](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piers_Anthony_bibliography)

and Henry Beam Piper

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H._Beam_Piper](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H._Beam_Piper)

------
gtirloni
A Guide to the Good Life by William B. Irvine

------
smarri
Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy and Letters to a Young Contrarian by
Christopher Hitches. Both terrific writers.

------
Karupan
Countdown to Zero Day - A must read on Stuxnet which plays out like a spy
thriller.

------
andrei_says_
Humankind: A Hopeful History by Rutger Bregman.

Absolutely fascinating and refreshingly positive.

------
keggi
The Three-Body Problem

------
giantg2
We Get Confessions

